# Tomato-Jalapeno



## FrmntItAndTheyWllCom (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyone ever tried this? I followed a pretty standard red tomato recipe and added a couple of jalapenos to the must just because they were sitting on the counter while I was pressing the tomatoes. Thought it might add some complexity. I'll post as the batch progresses.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2010)

I love bloody mary's and this sounds really good. Please post recipe and keep us posted.


----------



## FrmntItAndTheyWllCom (Oct 1, 2010)

Forgive me if I've missed something for I am but a noob. Is there a recipe section I should post this in? 

The recipe was for one gallon but I overplanted tomatoes this year and needed to do something with them and I ended up with 2.5 gallons of tomato juice extracted from about 25# of tomatoes(I asked for a scale for my birthday so I can better constrain my fruit wine recipes.) The primary ended up at 5 gallons.

25# of tomatoes
2 Jalapenos
5 cups of raisins - fine chopped
8 lbs of sugar
2.5 gallons water
5 1/2 tsp K-meta
1 1/4 tsp tanin
5 tsp nutrient (I used diammonium phosphate)
3 tbsp acid blend 
Champagne yeast

Final SG 1.090
Final Acidity 0.55%
If you are titrating I would recommend filtering the must through a coffee filter because I never noticed a change in color with the redness of the tomato must. 
Tomatoes vary widely in acidity based on ripeness. I was expecting it to be more acidic but I used only the ripest tomatoes and made salsa with the firmer ones. 
Wait 36-48 hours on the yeast or add less stabilizer to begin with. My yeast had a hard time getting started.
I removed the seeds from the jalepanos. I'm not going for spicy this first try, I was looking for just a hint of spice. I'll post as it progresses. The yeast got very busy yesterday and it smells surprisingly good so far.
Hope it turns out. Its a large batch for a test but it wasn't that much work as tomatoes are easy to juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2010)

FrmntItAndTheyWllCom said:


> Forgive me if I've missed something for I am but a noob. Is there a recipe section I should post this in?



Yes there is and yes you should. You could just copy and past your recipe into the recipe section. keep us posted and we like pictures. It sound very good. I'll bet when its done you would have wished you ut more peppers in it.


----------



## JasonH (Oct 1, 2010)

I also enjoy bloody mary's (too much) and am interested in this. Keep us updated please!


----------



## corntassel (Oct 1, 2010)

I have blended tomato and jalapino and it ws realllyyyy good. I don't see any reason for not ferminting together. I am sure you would wish you had added more peppers. One thing to look for is after fermintation all of the red pigment of the tomato will settel out and the wine will be light amber color.


----------



## FrmntItAndTheyWllCom (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been thinking the same thing but I definitely wanted it underdone rather than over the top jalapeno for the first batch. I just transferred it from the primary and gave it a taste and there was a very distinct jalapeno flavor to it. I'm sure it will mellow out a lot but I was pleased that it has developed some pepper and hotness. 

How much jalapeno did you use in yours?


----------



## FrmntItAndTheyWllCom (Oct 3, 2010)

This what it looked like 15 minutes after I transferred it.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5048031915/sizes/l/

Next to it is a peach/white grape mix and on the other end is a peach, both of which are ready to rack. The peach isn't really clearing up like I had hoped.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 3, 2010)

FrmntItAndTheyWllCom said:


> I've been thinking the same thing but I definitely wanted it underdone rather than over the top jalapeno for the first batch. I just transferred it from the primary and gave it a taste and there was a very distinct jalapeno flavor to it. I'm sure it will mellow out a lot but I was pleased that it has developed some pepper and hotness.
> 
> How much jalapeno did you use in yours?



Any recipe I read added a minimum of 8 jalapeno's per gallon. I added 10 in my jalapeno wine with an apple juice base. In what you're describing I am thinking I would have added about 4-6 to get the after bite but have the tomato taste up front.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 4, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Any recipe I read added a minimum of 8 jalapeno's per gallon. I added 10 in my jalapeno wine with an apple juice base. In what you're describing I am thinking I would have added about 4-6 to get the after bite but have the tomato taste up front.



using 8-12 lb/gal will give you a milder flavor. the cool part is when mixed, you get a roller coaster of flavor. it seems the sweet fruit comes first and then the pepper flavor, followed by some heat. i like mixing it.


----------



## FrmntItAndTheyWllCom (Oct 5, 2010)

So I transferred a couple days ago at 1.015. The yeasties took a while to get started but reduced 5 gallons of must from 1.09 to 1.015 in about 36 hrs. I let a couple of ounces sit over night in the fridge to settle out the yeast and its nasty.

I had a taste strait out of the primary and didn't think it was that bad tho, but it had a champagne fizz to it so it hid the rawness of it at that point. Even the wife thought it was ok and nothing like what she expected. 

I would described it exactly as midwest vinter put it tho. Tomato then a green pepper flavor then a slight hot on my tongue. I'm hoping the green pepper flavor mellows over time because I'm not a green pepper fan.


----------



## corntassel (Oct 5, 2010)

Jalapino is usually an early drinker but tomato takes a while. None of my tomato wines realy developed good flavor for 8 months to 1year. I usually let them age for at least a year. The pepper flavor should mellow out after 1 year but not the heat. Don't rush it Patience is the name of the game.


----------

